# Removing plaster ceiling texture



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like popcorn. Lay plastic down and try wetting it down with a pump sprayer with warm water and a dash of liquid fabric softner or dish soap.
Let it sit a few min. then try scraping it with a dry wall knife. 
Still stuck hit again and let it soak in.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Looks like popcorn. Lay plastic down and try wetting it down with a pump sprayer with warm water and a dash of liquid fabric softner or dish soap.
> Let it sit a few min. then try scraping it with a dry wall knife.
> Still stuck hit again and let it soak in.


I didn't know you had to get it wet.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not coming down unless you do. If it's been painted it still may not come down.


----------



## JustADoc (Jul 17, 2011)

From what he's describing I'm thinking this is probably not popcorn. Popcorn wouldn't have 1/2" peaks. It sounds more like the mud stamping done in the 60s and 70s to avoid drywall finishing.

That stuff isn't quite as easy to scrape off as popcorn. I cannot find the site for the life of me but a DIY guy details his method of removing it. I've removed it in one room at my mother's house and we ended up using an orbital sander to knock it down as close as we could. She ended up with a finish almost like a stucco.

If this is what you're dealing with you're going to need a sander and some patience. Don't sand so harshly that you break the face of the drywall paper and use nothing more absrasive than 80 grit sandpaper. It will be nearly impossible to get a completely flat finish ceiling. 

Popcorn, on the other hand, can just be misted with a spray bottle or garden hose and scraped off with 10" knife very easily.


----------



## jcatherleen (Apr 22, 2013)

*repairing a painted stamped/textured ceiling*

We have a home that was built in the 70's.The ceiling I believe is a stamped design, has started peeling away from the ceiling in living and kitchen area it has been painted at least twice, and I was wondering what procedure I should take on repairing it or do I just remove the sheet rock and start over? I saw somewhere that I could use plaster of paris and joint compound to smooth the texture out after sanding down the texture ceilings.I'm asking for advice I need help I can't look at this ceiling any longer. I' unemployed now and need the least expensive way out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

J it would be best to go back and add your own post not just add onto someone lese so it does not get confusing who's talking to who.
Also post a picture.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am confused. The OP says you have a plaster ceiling. Is this true or do you have some sort of plaster-ish texture over drywall?

If it is drywall, it may be faster to just take it down and replace it then trying to sand all the texture off of it.

If it is popcorn or a cheap textured spray on ceiling it may come off when moistened and with a wide drywall blade. 

You do want to be careful getting a plaster ceiling wet though and your best bet may be to sand it off, if you can. You may end up having to put another drywall layer over it if the ceiling itself is in good shape. A layer of drywall is an option if it is a textured drywall ceiling too. Something like 1/4" is often used.

I personally do not like layering ceilings up this way but would not take a plaster ceiling down that was in good shape.


----------

